# Ulefos 865



## Stirlingn (Sep 7, 2017)

Just bought a ulefos 865. Mint shape. Anyone have experience or know much about them? Can't find much info. Thanks


----------



## Stirlingn (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Sep 7, 2017)

Stirlingn said:


> Just bought a ulefos 865. Mint shape. Anyone have experience or know much about them? Can't find much info. Thanks



*ULEFOS JERNVÆRK AS – NORWAY*
Holden Jernværk, was founded in 1657 and changed its name into Ulefos Jernværk after Diderik Cappelen bought the foundry in 1835. Ulefos Jernværk is one of Norway’s oldest and most traditional enterprises and has through their time produced several different quality products, amongst other the well *know iron stove*. The production of street casting started in 1952, and is currently the main product area. Ulefos Jernværk AS is located at Ulefos.

www.ujv.no


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2017)

We don't hear much about that stove company. They are Norway's oldest with the original foundry dating back to 1657. The 865 is similar to the Jotul 118 (also from Norway) and an old, classic design. It may have a bit more wood capacity than the 118. How does it look on the interior? What condition is the baffle in? Does it have side burn plates?

Before firing it up, put an inch or two of clean sand on the bottom of the firebox.


----------



## Stirlingn (Sep 7, 2017)

begreen said:


> We don't hear much about that stove company. They are Norway's oldest with the original foundry dating back to 1657. The 865 is similar to the Jotul 118 (also from Norway) and an old, classic design. It may have a bit more wood capacity than the 118. How does it look on the interior? What condition is the baffle in? Does it have side burn plates?
> 
> Before firing it up, put an inch or two of clean sand on the bottom of the firebox.


Everything looks great, I don't think it has burn plates. What is the sand for?


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2017)

Stirlingn said:


> Everything looks great, I don't think it has burn plates. What is the sand for?


Typically these stoves have burn plates to protect the cast iron from overheating. The sand on the bottom is for the same reason. It provides an insulating protective layer to stop overheating the bottom of the stove and the hearth.


----------



## Stirlingn (Sep 8, 2017)

begreen said:


> Typically these stoves have burn plates to protect the cast iron from overheating. The sand on the bottom is for the same reason. It provides an insulating protective layer to stop overheating the bottom of the stove and the hearth.


Thanks, can't wait to fire it up!


----------

